# Uber deactivated due to driving record. How can I get reactivated?



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Arkaxow said:


> So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

An accident and 2 moving violations, or 3 moving violations is enough for deactivation.


----------



## Mohammed nasser (Apr 16, 2018)

This is uber nothing new im sorry to hear that just figure it out or do Lyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many posters have complained about the finger pointing between both Uber and CHEKR.
It is difficult to get any clear responses from CHEKR. Usually, any "response" is finger pointing at Uber. If you go to Uber and mention CHEKR, they point the finger right back at CHEKR. When you add to this that there is a reason that I always write it Uber Driver "Support"; the result is predictable.

If you are already signed up with Lyft, continue to do that until Lyft goes to CHEKR then de-activates you. Three summonses, points or none and one collision, if at-fault, is enough to be rejected or removed.

All the same, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Arkaxow said:


> So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


Please check your email inbox and junk folder first. Use the search function to search with keywords as chekr and background check. 
One other option is you do make your own background check yourself and give it to chekr and Uber.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber couldn’t care if you had 3 DWI’s. However their insurance company does so there is no recovery. Insurance is the king.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 481994


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Chekr must provide you with a copy of the report. If there are any inaccuracies they must correct them. 

What are these 3 no point violations you describe? Speeding tickets?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

😅😅 you should have received an email from Checkr stating your access has been denied? LoL oh boy ... why would a background company decide your fate with a company? They simply run the background as ordered. It's up to Uber whether they let you work for them or not. Technically Uber's insurance but definitely not checkr.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Arkaxow said:


> So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


There are threads about this....but basically you can't start with Uber. Or, you'll get the run around. If you go to Uber, Uber will send you to Checkr. If you have a problem with Checkr, Checkr will send you to the Dept of Motor Vehicles. Go to the RMV and they'll send you to the officer or court that cited you.

So first, you need to make sure something from your background check is available to be removed (like a speeding ticket or no fault accident) Then once you know 'only 2 or fewer' incidents show up on your report you need to go to the Checkr portal and request another background check and they'll automatically send it to Uber, Lyft or any other platform. Lastly, after a week or 2 you'll probably want to contact Uber to assure they got everything they needed from Checkr. Hope that helps some.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Was your accident and the 3 violations all within 12 months? If so, yikes.


----------



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Was your accident and the 3 violations all within 12 months? If so, yikes.


Yes. Turn right on red. Impeding the flow of traffic. Not yielding. Very low level stuff. Nothing to get deactivated for.



Trafficat said:


> An accident and 2 moving violations, or 3 moving violations is enough for deactivation.


Well I can't explain why I'm deactivated, neither can Uber or Checkr.



KevinJohnson said:


> Chekr must provide you with a copy of the report. If there are any inaccuracies they must correct them.
> 
> What are these 3 no point violations you describe? Speeding tickets?


Turn right on red. Impeding the flow of traffic. Not yielding. And a minor accident. No speeding tickets.



Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; you should have received an email from Checkr stating your access has been denied? LoL oh boy ... why would a background company decide your fate with a company? They simply run the background as ordered. It's up to Uber whether they let you work for them or not. Technically Uber's insurance but definitely not checkr.


No e-mail saying that I was denied. Checkr does a recommendation to Uber. It's frustrating because I can't talk to a real person to clear this up. I think that I will just drive for Lyft at this point.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> There are threads about this....but basically you can't start with Uber. Or, you'll get the run around. If you go to Uber, Uber will send you to Checkr. If you have a problem with Checkr, Checkr will send you to the Dept of Motor Vehicles. Go to the RMV and they'll send you to the officer or court that cited you.
> 
> So first, you need to make sure something from your background check is available to be removed (like a speeding ticket or no fault accident) Then once you know 'only 2 or fewer' incidents show up on your report you need to go to the Checkr portal and request another background check and they'll automatically send it to Uber, Lyft or any other platform. Lastly, after a week or 2 you'll probably want to contact Uber to assure they got everything they needed from Checkr. Hope that helps some.


The problem is that I go to Uber and they send me to Checkr. I go to Checkr and they send me back to Uber. Thanks. I will keep trying with Checkr.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You have to wait until the oldest ticket is over three years old or you get one removed from your record, three strikes and your out, no other way to get reactivated. It’s good because if you got caught three times in three years your a reckless driver. I haven’t had a ticket in over 15 years and the last three years I’ve been driving with Uber/Lyft. I recommend following the law, you can’t get a ticket if you don’t break the law


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Arkaxow said:


> think that I will just drive for Lyft at this point


Get in all ya can! Lyft's next background check will doom you as well. Look into all the delivery apps too.

3 tickets and an accident is pretty huge. Why would Uber take a risk with you when there are plenty of ants with no tickets or accidents to choose from?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As others said I believe both Uber and Lyfts standards are 3 minor violations in 3 years or on major violation in 3 years. If you are not already signed up with Lyft than you most likely won't get approved with Lyft. When they run their next check you will also be cutoff from them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unfortunately everything they're saying is true. Even if it's not Uber themselves, it's their insurance but either way, there is no way around it. if it's Uber and they make an exception for you then they have to make an exception for everyone and it sets them up liability wise if they were to get sued. If it's the insurance company's rule, there's nothing Uber can do about it. That's underwriting. With as many of us as there are on the road I'm sure the insurance company is extremely busy with the policy. Obviously, to limit their liability and them losing money, they have to impose certain limits. If you're already signed up with Lyft, just like the others have mentioned, it's only a matter of time before they run your background. It sucks they happened all at once and they were so recent


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Arkaxow said:


> So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


Say bye bye to Uber .


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 484777


Why you only giving partial information here? Why are you holding back certain information? I mean we kind of need to know if that's over 1 year or 30 years. Don't hold back information to try to sway the public perception&#129335;&#128518;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Many posters have complained about the finger pointing between both Uber and CHEKR.
> It is difficult to get any clear responses from CHEKR. Usually, any "response" is finger pointing at Uber. If you go to Uber and mention CHEKR, they point the finger right back at CHEKR. When you add to this that there is a reason that I always write it Uber Driver "Support"; the result is predictable.
> 
> If you are already signed up with Lyft, continue to do that until Lyft goes to CHEKR then de-activates you. Three summonses, points or none and one collision, if at-fault, is enough to be rejected or removed.
> ...


Even 3 speeding tickets will get you deactivated. OP When your #3 and 4 offenses clear you can apply for reactivication.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Why you only giving partial information here? Why are you holding back certain information? I mean we kind of need to know if that's over 1 year or 30 years. Don't hold back information to try to sway the public perception&#129335;&#128518;


... I just pulled that off the Internet, no idea who's car that is and I'm sure it's not even a real count, no one would be still driving if they hit that many things


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> ... I just pulled that off the Internet, no idea who's car that is and I'm sure it's not even a real count, no one would be still driving if they hit that many things


I don't know. I might be able to give them a good run for their money. Well besides the people in wheelchairs. You can't hit those without having the ADA on you &#128518;


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Arkaxow said:


> The problem is that I go to Uber and they send me to Checkr. I go to Checkr and they send me back to Uber. Thanks. I will keep trying with Checkr.


Checkr is only sending you to UBER because that is who they sent the background check to. Means nothing. Checkr can't help you. They simply get the info from the DMV/RMV and report it to UBER. You need to review the background report thoroughly. Review the dates of your infractions carefully. Next figure out when the oldest one will fall off in 3 yrs. Then make a plan until then; if you wish to continue driving in the future.
As someone stated earlier, learn from this, slow down and obey the laws. No one is perfect and for those who say they're obeying the law 100% of the time.....well they just haven't been caught and you were. Keep your head up; review that report carefully and figure out a plan.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know. I might be able to give them a good run for their money. Well besides the people in wheelchairs. You can't hit those without having the ADA on you &#128518;


That's why you get a lawyer and said they made up their injuries, they were already in a wheelchair, you didn't injure them since they were already injured and just looking for another payday


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Arkaxow said:


> So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations.


Uber/Lyft/Chekr do not care about your state's "points" system, they have their own standards for how to classify any convictions on your record.

Only thing you can do is talk to a lawyer to have some of these convictions removed, sometimes a lawyer can pay a nice "donation" to the local police and they magically disappear, plus legal fees of course &#129315;

Other than that you are waiting 3-7 years for them to fall off your record depending on the exact convictions.



Seamus said:


> Uber couldn't care if you had 3 DWI's. However their insurance company does so there is no recovery. Insurance is the king.





Daisey77 said:


> Even if it's not Uber themselves, it's their insurance


Uber negotiates the exact terms of their "insurance", don't let them off the hook as if they are like a normal person and have to follow normal insurance company rules.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Uber/Lyft/Chekr do not care about your state's "points" system, they have their own standards for how to classify any convictions on your record.
> 
> Only thing you can do is talk to a lawyer to have some of these convictions removed, sometimes a lawyer can pay a nice "donation" to the local police and they magically disappear, plus legal fees of course &#129315;
> 
> ...


Yeah, they negotiate these items to keep their costs down, anyone can be insured but the worse record they have, the higher the policy will cost. Why keep that one guy around costing 3x as much when they can fire him and have 3 people making 3 times the money for for them


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, they negotiate these items to keep their costs down, anyone can be insured but the worse record they have, the higher the policy will cost. Why keep that one guy around costing 3x as much when they can fire him and have 3 people making 3 times the money for for them


Yes but that is still Uber's decision


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yes but that is still Uber's decision


Hmm, we can keep this guy around and have to pay for him and make negative profits on him or fire him, seems like a sane company decision to get rid of the liability, plus this guys already f'd up this many times, the next time he's going to make all of Uber look bad so PR says get rid of him too, if you were running a company would you keep the guy who keeps breaking the law too?

Three years, zero tickets, zero accidents and over 8k trips, I have no sympathy for repeat offenders, they need to go


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

I see you live in NJ. They put no points violations on your DMV report. If you move over here to PA, no points violations don’t show.....though all the violations you describe are indeed points violations here.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Arkaxow said:


> So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


Did you get that many tickets as an ordinary driver for personal use of public roads? or as a commercial?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Uber couldn’t care if you had 3 DWI’s. However their insurance company does so there is no recovery. Insurance is the king.


BINGO!! IN order to keep insurance costs down, Uber agrees to whatever will get them the lowest rates.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Say, hypothetically, someone with a Virginia license got a ticket in New Mexico for 85 in a 75 zone.

Hypothetically, this person had a lawyer represent him and got the ticket dismissed.

This hypothetical person is switching markets and will probably have to go through the hoops of background check in new city.

Will this ticket show or because it was dismissed will the background check come up clear?

Asking for a friend. 🤔


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> Say, hypothetically, someone with a Virginia license got a ticket in New Mexico for 85 in a 75 zone.
> 
> Hypothetically, this person had a lawyer represent him and got the ticket dismissed.
> 
> ...


Just guessing based off personal experience, it will still show up on your record but it will also say dismissed or amended, depending on what the actual action was on the original charge.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Just guessing based off personal experience, it will still show up on your record but it will also say dismissed or amended, depending on what the actual action was on the original charge.


It was dismissed. 

Ummmm hypothetically dismissed. 🤫


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> It was dismissed.
> 
> Ummmm hypothetically dismissed. 🤫


Well hypothetically speaking, with knowledge provided by a friend, it'll state that on the report. Obviously I'm not sure if every state operates the same but my friend swears our state operates this way. It also operates this way with our Criminal background


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Well hypothetically speaking, with knowledge provided by a friend, it'll state that on the report. Obviously I'm not sure if every state operates the same but my friend swears our state operates this way. It also operates this way with our Criminal background


I wonder if because it was hypothetically a different far-away state if it even shows on my hypothetical DMV record in VA?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> I wonder if because it was hypothetically a different far-away state if it even shows on my hypothetical DMV record in VA?


Good question. Could a ticket in one state effect your points count in your current sate? I know I got a ticket in another state and don't recall seeing it hit my Florida record. I still have my Safe Driver status.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know the point system doesn't cross over. So maybe traffic violations don't? Unless it would be severe enough to show up on your criminal? Interesting... Perhaps that's why so many drivers move from state to state🤔


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I know they do show on driving record checks. When I run driving record checks of some ones Florida Lic a recent ticket in another state will show up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Could a ticket in one state effect your points count in your current sate?


It used to affect your record in D.C.

If you got a speeding summons in North Carolina, paid it and took the two points in North Carolina, it would show up on your D.C. record and you would be assessed FOUR points. The City Council finally amended that after several fatcat constituents of Mary Cheh had their licences suspended or revoked for summonses issued in other states. One guy got a speeding summons in North Carolina that had a fine and two points. In D.C.. the same thing was a reckless, so D.C. assessed six points. In the same stop, the occifer issued a summons for no seat belt. In North Carolina, that carries only a fine; no points. In D.C., it carries fifty dollars and two points. (Only D.C. and New York assess points for not using a nanny-ER-uh SEAT belt). The guy had eight points on his record, so D.C. suspended his licence. He and several other Ward Three fatcats complained to Mary Cheh and Mendelson, gave them each a substantial bri-ER-uh-CAMPAIGN CONTRIBUTION and the City Council changed the law.


----------



## Athester1221 (2 mo ago)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> There are threads about this....but basically you can't start with Uber. Or, you'll get the run around. If you go to Uber, Uber will send you to Checkr. If you have a problem with Checkr, Checkr will send you to the Dept of Motor Vehicles. Go to the RMV and they'll send you to the officer or court that cited you.
> 
> So first, you need to make sure something from your background check is available to be removed (like a speeding ticket or no fault accident) Then once you know 'only 2 or fewer' incidents show up on your report you need to go to the Checkr portal and request another background check and they'll automatically send it to Uber, Lyft or any other platform. Lastly, after a week or 2 you'll probably want to contact Uber to assure they got everything they needed from Checkr. Hope that helps some.


This makes sense


----------



## mydanielstory (1 mo ago)

Arkaxow said:


> Nox Vidmate VLC​So I had my annual background check via Chekr and they said it was a "Pre-adverse action notice". So I wait 4 days, then nothing. Then I sent a message to Uber. It is a canned response saying that it may take up to 15 business days. I figure it is slow because courthouses, etc. are closed. So I send a message after 15 business days. Then Uber says "You should have received an email from the background check provider, Checker, which stated that your request for access to Uber's driver platform has been denied." But ... I never received such a thing, and Chekr says that I need to check with Uber. So they are giving me the run around. So it's not clear, but I presume that I have been deactivated because of 1 accident (no points) and 3 no point violations. So do I have to wait a year for them to check my record or is this the end? Uber is no help as they give canned responses and phone support seems unavailable due to Covid-19. Is there anything else I can do?


their insurance company does so there is no recovery. Insurance is the king.


----------

